# Ulmia Ott Bench For Sale $1,200



## carve

I'm selling this 8 foot bench. 2nd owner.

Located in Richmond, Va 23227

See shipping details below.


----------



## jusfine

I have the same one without the tool tray below.

What do you want to know? 
How much do you want for it?


----------



## carve

I'd like the members here to come up with a price. You'll have first dibs jusfine.


----------



## chrisstef

$100


----------



## carve

hilarious


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

True, that was pretty funny.

There's some reluctance to shooting you a number because value of a factor-made workbench is such a subjective thing. So many folks on this forum make their own benches that we have a long-running thread dedicated to planning and building them. For folks like them (and me), buying one isn't a desired option.

That said…

I remember thinking those aren't cheap. Are they still being made for sale? I've not looked. My guess (worth every penny you paid for it) would be somewhere around the $750 mark, but that could be as much as half of what it's worth. I just don't know.

Maybe someone else that's been in the market will chime in.

Good luck!

EDIT: This one went for $975


----------



## waho6o9

A zip code may be helpful


----------



## paratrooper34

Carveforlife,

I have an Ulmia bench that was found after extensive shopping when I was living in Germany. So I got a chance to see a few and do a lot of comparison. Your bench should get somewhere in the neighborhood of 1,000 to 1,200 USD. This value is based on the addition of the tool well, the cabinet underneath and the condition of the bench. Quite frankly, if you are not looking to get rid of it in a hurry, you could probably ask more for it due to its relative rareness in this country. Ulmia benches are top notch and they don't come up for sale very often. The tool well and the cabinet are very attractive features.

If you need to see what these benches typially run for, go to ebay.de and you will see a bunch of them on there. You will see they get good money for them, as they should. They are great benches. Good Luck.


----------



## chrisstef

Sorry carve. Theres been a couple suspect threads lately that, on the surface, look like shill accounts to try and boost the price of an item for sale on the Craiger.

First time poster lookin for pricing smelled funny.


----------



## builtinbkyn

Didn't we see a similar post before for a Powermatic? 


> Sorry carve. Theres been a couple suspect threads lately that, on the surface, look like shill accounts to try and boost the price of an item for sale on the Craiger.
> 
> First time poster lookin for pricing smelled funny.
> 
> - chrisstef


----------



## carve

lol I'm real! All good.

Thanks so far everyone.


----------



## NigelTudor

When you decide on a price, let me know, as I have been looking for a ulmia bench.


----------



## TheFridge

And then someone who is interested pops in.


----------



## jusfine

Thanks Smitty! I was going to get a bench for $100 until you chimed in… 

Too far away for me. All the best in getting what you need for it!

Ad seems legit - I got a personal message back right away.


----------



## carve

Ok.

I've settled on $1,350. Plus the shipping if necessary.

Please msg me if interested.


----------



## CarvesBrother

I am Carve for Lifes brother. I can assure you its a legit post and a great bench if there are any serious inquiries I am happy to get freight quote for you. Ideally we would rather see some one in the Mid Atlantic just come and pick it up. I can say that we would definitely have to add $100 to the freight just to cover the hassle of getting this packaged safely on a pallet. I work out of a warehouse and I would be able to fork lift it onto an LTL carrier no problem, but the receiver would need to have a fork lift or receiving time that they could off load the bench with a few people.

Just some thoughts…


----------



## NSBruce

I would take the bench if I can pay in Canadian funds LOL


----------



## Wes2

Didn't see where this bench was sold. Has it?

Best,

Wes


----------



## Whistleblower

Hi.
Still got your Ulmia bench available? I live about 100 miles from you.
Greetings!

www.flagpipes.com


----------



## TheFridge

I got one of these for free recently. I'll sell mine for 1300$ plus shipping.


----------



## Moai

sold?


----------



## logndog

Long ago, i know! But did this Ulmia bench sell? I'm interested.


----------



## Phil32

Why is this posted in the Woodcarving forum?


----------



## Foghorn

> Why is this posted in the Woodcarving forum?
> 
> - Phil32


Since 2016 too!!


----------



## MikeB_UK

> Why is this posted in the Woodcarving forum?
> 
> - Phil32


Took him 18 months to make it with a chip carving knife


----------



## logndog

Its an old thread, i know..but by any chance, does anyone kniw if this bench sold?


----------



## Dark_Lightning

> Why is this posted in the Woodcarving forum?
> 
> - Phil32
> 
> Took him 18 months to make it with a chip carving knife
> 
> - MikeB_UK


That right there is funny, no matter who you are! 8^D

...and the guy hasn't posted again in just under 4 years…


----------



## 280305

> Why is this posted in the Woodcarving forum?
> 
> - Phil32
> 
> Took him 18 months to make it with a chip carving knife
> 
> - MikeBUK
> 
> That right there is funny, no matter who you are! 8^D
> 
> ...and the guy hasn t posted again in just under 4 years…
> 
> - DarkLightning


Four years - just imagine what he has been carving during that time!


----------

